# Bluetooh Phonebook Empty Issues



## bullion (Mar 24, 2010)

I have been searching quite a bit on Google and Bimmerfest to find out why my 2008 335xi (without Navi) keeps telling me my Bluetooth phonebook is empty. I still cannot find the answer. I have the Blackberry Bold 9650 and it pairs fine with the car and I can even can search through my phone's contacts manually through the car's radio. However, when I use the command, "Dial Name," it says my phonebook is empty. Any ideas...?


----------



## Mech_Man (Jun 2, 2008)

Keep in mind that the Voice Command for the phone is totally different than the phone book that is downloaded from your phone.

The car has it's own, separate phone book (up to 50 entries), which is what is accessed by the Voice Command, and the data must be entered manually by voice, not downloaded from a phone. (For non-iDrive cars, I don't know about the iDrive programming).

For full instructions on the programming, download the users manual for Voice Control:
http://www.pdfound.com/pdf/bmw-03_00-voice-control-en.pdf.html

I've not found a good manual or section of manual for detailed instructions on the phone system. Anybody???


----------



## Eliot (Jul 30, 2007)

The 5 Series w/o navigation required you to program voice tags manually. Push the button and say "Save Name." Then follow the prompts.


----------

